# Eileen Donan Castle.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Somebody asked on a forum about imitating grey for stonework. I like to be imaginative on colours. Here are two views of the castle in Scotland used in the film "Highlander" . I work mainly from photographs these days as age prevents much travel. Hope you like.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I most certainly like them. Using different colors then what's expected is a great way to make any painting more interesting. You do it well. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thank you and I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your work is wonderful.


----------

